# sekä / ja



## Gavril

In what contexts is it *not *possible to replace _ja _with _sekä_?

E.g.,

_Heräsin, sekä/ja nousin

Puursin sekä/ja hikosin koko päivän_
_ 
Pidän vain hedelmöistä sekä/ja kasveista

Kiitos, sekä/ja nähdään pian!_

K


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> In what contexts is it *not *possible to replace _ja _with _sekä_?
> 
> E.g.,
> 
> _1) Heräsin, sekä/ja nousin
> 
> 2) Puursin sekä/ja hikosin koko päivän_
> _
> 3) Pidän vain hedelmöistä sekä/ja kasveista
> 
> 4) Kiitos, sekä/ja nähdään pian!_
> 
> K



Mikä sattuma, mietinkin juuri tätä asiaa pari viikkoa sitten!

I think the words are almost always interchangeable. There's only a slight difference: _Sekä_ is a more general _ja_ (="and also") and not used as frequently as the latter. That's why I wouldn't use it in your fourth sentence: it would sound just as stupid as "Thank you, and also, see you later!".

_Nukuin pitkään ja rauhallisesti sekä söin aamulla hyvin.
Sodassa taistelivat vastakkain Saksa ja Italia sekä Ranska ja Iso-Britannia._ 

What do other Finns think about this? 

Something else to be pointed out:
1) no comma, because the sentences share the same subject
3) _hedelmä_ -> _hedelmistä_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> _Nukuin pitkään ja rauhallisesti sekä söin aamulla hyvin.
> Sodassa taistelivat vastakkain Saksa ja Italia sekä Ranska ja Iso-Britannia._
> 
> What do other Finns think about this?


I am far better acquainted with English grammar than that of my native language. Your suggestions sound and look good to my ear. I think I tend to avoid _sekä_ in speech simply because it is longer than _ja._

GOM


----------



## Hakro

I wouldn't use _sekä_ in any of Gavril's examples. It's not wrong (except in #4) but it just sounds "clumsy".

Some time ago I finished proofreading a large book, written by several non-professional authors. Two of them used _sekä_ more often than _ja_, even in simple sentences. For some reason they thought that _sekä_ is more "literal" than _ja_, but this is not true.

I use _sekä_ only in sentences (like Sakvaka's examples) where there is already two or more words connected with _ja_ and then come words that do not belong to that list.


----------

